# Contender elite vs contender



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Shoot trough riser. Makes the riser a bit stiffer.


----------



## JGavin (Sep 22, 2009)

What does a stiffer riser give me?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*elite riser*

Similar to a stiffer barrel and/or stock in a rifle; thought to result in smaller harmonic waves and better accuracy. Just trust the Hoyt engineers on this one.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hoyt Elite Risers*

I believe they aim a little steadier and less torque in the riser at full draw makes them react straight at the target because they are not as affected by the flex caused by the cable guard. Nothing earth shattering but you will notice the difference if you shoot them side by side. I know that my 2009 Pro Elite is the best shooting bow I have ever picked up and I wouldn't trade it for 2 of anything being built today. The Contender Elite is probably the model that is most like the Pro Elite in the lineup so it would be my choice if I couldn't find a used PE. Just my experience. Your mileage may vary.

Jbird


----------



## MEM (Jul 9, 2010)

I ended up getting the Contender rather then the Contender Elite. I couldn't see spending the extra money for the Elite riser. I was told that unless you put the bow in a shooting machine you probably wouldn't see much of a difference. I know the way I shoot, I didn't think the Elite riser would help me.


----------



## JB9 (May 7, 2009)

I get my hand up in the grip and the elite keeps my fingers from hanging over the shelf and getting hit by the fletching. I did have a protec and switched to proelite in 07 and my indoor scores went up 5 points from 53's to 58's on average, same setups different bow.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

To add to what has been mentioned, I have been told it helps with the balance of the bow; which to me would be the most beneficial aspect. I know that I shoot my Contender Elite far and away better than any bow I have owned.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

SteveID is right about the balance, as there is less metal on the side of the riser where you mount the sight (depends on whether you shoot left or right) due to the shoot through side of the riser. This redistribution of weight helps to offset a small amount of the tilt due to the weight all being concentrated on one side. The rigidity of the riser should be the main point as the riser flexes much less during the draw cycle and at the moment of the shot. Less flex is good unless you are talking about your girlfriend...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> SteveID is right about the balance, as there is less metal on the side of the riser where you mount the sight (depends on whether you shoot left or right) due to the shoot through side of the riser. This redistribution of weight helps to offset a small amount of the tilt due to the weight all being concentrated on one side. The rigidity of the riser should be the main point as the riser flexes much less during the draw cycle and at the moment of the shot. Less flex is good unless you are talking about your girlfriend...


Always got to carry it just 1 extra step. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

3dshooter80 said:


> SteveID is right about the balance, as there is less metal on the side of the riser where you mount the sight (depends on whether you shoot left or right) due to the shoot through side of the riser. This redistribution of weight helps to offset a small amount of the tilt due to the weight all being concentrated on one side. The rigidity of the riser should be the main point as the riser flexes much less during the draw cycle and at the moment of the shot. Less flex is good unless you are talking about your girlfriend...


What does you wife say about your girlfriend?


----------

